# Performances Intel HD Graphics 4000



## nerdyiman (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais votre avis sur les performances de la Intel HD Graphics 4000, équipé sur les nouveaux MacBook Pro de 2012.

Pour ma part j'ai réussi à faire tourner les tous dernier jeux parfaitement, avec les paramétré normaux (Black ops II, Assassin's creed III, far cry 3...) le tout sur bootcamp avec 1.7GO de vram.

Par contre, pour ce qui est des jeux sur mac os x, c'est totalement différent, les performances sont pourrie.

Je sais que les macs ne sont pas fait pour jouer mais, je veux seulement me renseigner 

Merci


----------



## leo212 (28 Décembre 2012)

tu as fait tourner tout ça sous ton MBP 13"?


----------



## nerdyiman (28 Décembre 2012)

leo212 a dit:


> tu as fait tourner tout ça sous ton MBP 13"?


Oui réglage normal sans lag


----------



## jellyboy74 (28 Décembre 2012)

Far cry 3 en normal avec une HD 4000 quand mon PC en cross 5850 le fait à peine je suis assez dubitatif .... 

Quoique si tu vire tous les effets et en 720P ca peu passer . (mais c'est pas Normal , c'est du low HD ! ) 

Bref si tu veux connaître les perfs de la HD4000 va sur notebbok check . 

http://www.notebookcheck.biz/Intel-HD-Graphics-4000-au-banc-d-essai.76289.0.html


----------



## nerdyiman (28 Décembre 2012)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Far cry 3 en normal avec une HD 4000 quand mon PC en cross 5850 le fait à peine je suis assez dubitatif ....
> 
> Quoique si tu vire tous les effets et en 720P ca peu passer . (mais c'est pas Normal , c'est du low HD ! )
> 
> ...



Oui pour farcry 3 c'etait un peu plus lourd que les autre j'avoue...
Merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Décembre 2012)

nerdyiman a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je voudrais votre avis sur les performances de la Intel HD Graphics 4000, équipé sur les nouveaux MacBook Pro de 2012.
> 
> ...


 

Tout le monde ne doit pas avoir la même notion de parfaitement ou de paramètres normaux...







http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-HD-Graphics-4000.69168.0.html

 Il faut mettre en low pour que ce soit +/- jouable.


----------



## jellyboy74 (29 Décembre 2012)

la messe est dite piaf ! un drôle d'oiseau uh uh !


----------



## nerdyiman (29 Décembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Tout le monde ne doit pas avoir la même notion de parfaitement ou de paramètres normaux...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pourtant cétait bien fluide ...


----------



## leo212 (29 Décembre 2012)

Hé ben, juste pour le fun je vais aller essayer ça :rateau:
je suppose que ton mac doit faire un bruit d'enfer et chauffer comme une chaudière?
parce que moi suis déjà content de faire tourner bioshock à fond en version native sans aucun soucis


----------



## nerdyiman (29 Décembre 2012)

leo212 a dit:


> Hé ben, juste pour le fun je vais aller essayer ça :rateau:
> je suppose que ton mac doit faire un bruit d'enfer et chauffer comme une chaudière?
> parce que moi suis déjà content de faire tourner bioshock à fond en version native sans aucun soucis



Non pas vraiment


----------



## leo212 (29 Décembre 2012)

Far cry III tourne donc en normal sans lag, et sans chauffe?
Hé ben soit ton mac est un ovni, soit... je cours installer bootcamp sur mon MBP 13 dans l'instant:hein:
et les jeux natifs sous os x tournent comme ça aussi?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Décembre 2012)

leo212 a dit:


> Far cry III tourne donc en normal sans lag, et sans chauffe?
> *Hé ben soit ton mac est un ovni*, soit... je cours installer bootcamp sur mon MBP 13 dans l'instant:hein:
> et les jeux natifs sous os x tournent comme ça aussi?


 
 Après les jeux parfaitement fuilde, voilà qu'en plus le Mac ne chauffe pas et ne fait pas de bruit dans ces conditions.


----------



## jellyboy74 (29 Décembre 2012)

Moi je fait tourner BF3 sur mon powerbook g4 :bebe: 

Du coup je vais peut être installer une HD4000 dans mon mac pro à la place de la ATI 7970 !!!


----------



## nerdyiman (30 Décembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Après les jeux parfaitement fuilde, voilà qu'en plus le Mac ne chauffe pas et ne fait pas de bruit dans ces conditions.


Si biensur qu'il fait du bruit et chauffe un peu mais normal


----------



## esam74 (30 Décembre 2012)

Pour comparaison entre la hd4000 et la gt650m, sur starcraft en 1400 par 900 tout au max je suis a 15ips sur la 4000 alors qu'avec le 650 je suis a 60.Sur mac bien sur, faudrait que je test via bootcamp.
(ps: j'ai le 15 retina)


----------

